# Hello from the Show Me State, SE Missouri.



## retired1 (Sep 8, 2008)

New to all this but have already met some wonderful people on here. I am a 66 year young fellow who has taken up archery again after many years of just gun hunting. Dan:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Dan. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## terryracing86 (Nov 18, 2006)

*welcome to AT*

glad to see another MO guy on here, theere is a group of MO ppl on here also. enjoy looking around and meet some of the great ppl on here


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT from a fellow MO bowhunter!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ScottS71 (May 1, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Welcome..........:darkbeer:
I can't wait to get back to the Ozarks, myself.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, Bud!*

Welcome to the group! Yeah -- get back into bowhunting -- that's the best!

Jack Stinson
Columbus, Ohio
http://www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :cheers:


----------



## retired1 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Thanks for the warm welcome*

question. Not up to snuff on this new gear. I just bought a parker phoenix , gold tip arrows, . Will the undertaker 100 gr. broadheads be a good selection for hunting. I didn't have broadheads, so thought I woulld start out with three of them. Dan


----------



## CSA (Nov 30, 2007)

retired1 said:


> New to all this but have already met some wonderful people on here. I am a 66 year young fellow who has taken up archery again after many years of just gun hunting. Dan:darkbeer:


I was born and raised in Poplar Bluff,, Live there for 49 years, now I live In Elmira Idaho. The hunting here is beyond anything I enjoyed In PB.
If you want the locations of my old hunting spots let me know.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

welcome to AT!!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT!


----------

